# Red belt promotion



## Greg King (Mar 29, 2006)

My sons red belt promotion is tonight (in KyuKi-Do the next belt is black )he has to know two forms ,.Chon Ji In Sam Chang is the regular form and Man Nam is the weapons form with his bo.Ironed his uniform and made sure all the patches are in the right place.He is the only brown belt promoting tonight ,i think i'm more nervous than he is .i'll post results as soon as i know.artyon:


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 29, 2006)

Good luck to you and him! :asian:


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 29, 2006)

Best of luck to him (and you!)


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 29, 2006)

Cool, good luck.


----------



## BrandiJo (Mar 29, 2006)

best of luck to you and him ...sending good thoughts your way


----------



## stickarts (Mar 29, 2006)

That's fantastic! good luck!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 29, 2006)

*Good luck! *

*And because I'm sure you'll both make it:*

artyon:


----------



## gtmazzeo (Mar 29, 2006)

Greg King said:
			
		

> My sons red belt promotion is tonight (in KyuKi-Do the next belt is black )he has to know two forms ,.Chon Ji In Sam Chang is the regular form and Man Nam is the weapons form with his bo.Ironed his uniform and made sure all the patches are in the right place.He is the only brown belt promoting tonight ,i think i'm more nervous than he is .i'll post results as soon as i know.artyon:


that is really awsome . i started a month , and i just got my first strip . i was so excited . feels like im acomplishing something . even though i already have felt martial is one of the better things to ever happen in my life .i really didnt have anyone to tell so here i am ! its just a reasurance that your getting some where and i hope you are very proud of your son ..

Garth Mazzeo


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 29, 2006)

Good Luck to the both of you. I'm sure he did great!


----------



## Fluffy (Mar 29, 2006)

You are both in my thoughts.


----------



## tkd_jen (Mar 29, 2006)

Good luck, and (in advance and in full faith of success) Congratulations!!!

I just got home from my Red Senior test, I passed, but of course felt I could do better! Oh well, if we are never satisfied we keep working hard right?


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 30, 2006)

Good Luck.

V/R

Rick


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 30, 2006)

tkd_jen said:
			
		

> I just got home from my Red Senior test, I passed, but of course felt I could do better! Oh well, if we are never satisfied we keep working hard right?



CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 30, 2006)

tkd_jen said:
			
		

> Good luck, and (in advance and in full faith of success) Congratulations!!!
> 
> I just got home from my Red Senior test, I passed, but of course felt I could do better! Oh well, if we are never satisfied we keep working hard right?


Congratulations - and you are exactly right:  the people who are satisfied with what they have learned generally stop improving.


----------



## Greg King (Mar 30, 2006)

Congrats Jen, keep going.we won't know about my sons belt  for about a week.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 30, 2006)

Congrats to your son in advance....& to you too, Jen.artyon: artyon:


----------



## tkd_jen (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I didn't mean to sneak in on this thread Greg, sorry!


----------



## Lisa (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations to everyone for a job well done.  Greg, I know you haven't posted, but I have faith all went very well.


----------



## Miles (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations (am assuming, like Lisa, everyone passed)!

Now what do you get to learn for your new rank?

What did you have to do for your (respective) tests?

Miles


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 30, 2006)

Congrats to your son Greg, and to you too Jen.


----------



## Greg King (Mar 30, 2006)

tkd_jen said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone, I didn't mean to sneak in on this thread Greg, sorry!


            Sneak away.i don't mind .its always great news when someone advances in what they love ....as far as the next step it is just for my sons red belt to clarify i little bit.he has to make up his own weapons form for black belt and learn two other forms on top of that. i've never been to a black belt test but we were invited to come next month so my son can see what is expected of him.it will be about a year before he will be invited to move on though.He was told that black belt is where his art really begins .his next forms are Sa Rang and KaChi.He should know within a week or two if he passed his red test,i'll let all know as soon as i find out


----------



## Greg King (Mar 30, 2006)

Miles said:
			
		

> Congratulations (am assuming, like Lisa, everyone passed)!
> 
> Now what do you get to learn for your new rank?
> 
> ...


 
As for what he had to do for the red test.Since KyuKi-Do is a mixed martial art and red is a senior belt there were several ground escapes ,chokes ,and grabs he needed to do as well as throws and joint locks also had to three step spar with the black belts.


----------



## Greg King (Apr 10, 2006)

WE now have a red belt in the family .my son Paul finally got his belt tonight ,also was able to bow out the class tonight.one more to go for black!!!!!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa (Apr 10, 2006)

EXCELLENT!  

Way to go!  Send my congratulations to him for me!

artyon:


----------



## Greg King (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks .Will do Lisa.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 10, 2006)

Congrats Jen and gregg on your son's promotion.
Terry


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 10, 2006)

*Pumps fist in victory Tiger Woods-style* Yes! Congrats to Paul! That is no easy test there under GM Kim. Nice job!
artyon:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 10, 2006)

Congratulations!!!  artyon:


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 11, 2006)

Way to go!


----------



## matt.m (May 20, 2006)

Congrats are in order, first to Jen, next to the mom and son combo.  How did your son do?  If he put his best foot forward then I am sure he did great.


----------

